

FIX engine for nodejs - shtylman
https://github.com/bitfloor/nodefix

======
dkhenry
The callback style that NodeJS uses fits perfectly with FIX. After
implementing QuickFix/J And building scaffolding around it to allow all the
nice bits you will need like multiple notifiers on message received and
mutexing multiple threads to a single communication thread. I think there are
a lot of advancements that can be made.

